
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (July 2011) - Aloisius
Since the whoishiring bot seems not to have run...<p>Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
TrevorBurnham
SEEKING WORK

Cambridge/Boston, MA area or remote.

I'm the author of the CoffeeScript book, soon to be in print from PragProg:
<http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript> I also run @CoffeeScript on
Twitter. I gave a talk about CoffeeScript at the latest RailsConf and am
slated to present on CoffeeScript at the Web 2.0 Expo in October and Øredev in
November. So as you might guess, I'm fond of CoffeeScript, particularly in
conjunction with jQuery on the frontend and Node.js on the server.

Contact me if you think you might have a project I'd be interested in,
especially if it involves novel UI design and data visualizations.

------
alexhektor
JDownloader - Nürnberg (Bavaria, Germany) - full time:

<http://wemakeyourappwork.com>

Who you'll be a part of: We're the developers of JDownloader, the market
leading download management tool with over 15 million happy users. On top of
that, we work on client-side applications for some of the top 200 websites
worldwide.

With only 3 people, we're still a relatively small, but highly motivated team
with high aspirations, great opportunities and an extremly optimistic outlook
on the future. Joining us, you'll have the opportunity to experience rapid
growth right when it's happening while actively being a part of building and
growing a big company.

What you'll do: As (Senior) Java Developer, you're in charge of diverse
responsibilities and work on them either alone or in teams. You're responsible
for parts of JDownloader, but on top of that will also have your own projects
or products, for which you take the lead developer role.

Because we usually don't have strict deadlines or draconic specifications, we
expect you to prioritize and get things done by yourself. You should feel cozy
in your code, but also keep an eye on things like SEO strategy, project- and
product management as well as user interface and experience. Your own ideas
and innovations for projects, features or products are more than welcome and
will actively be supported.

Send your resume, links to your current/past projects, social profiles or
whatever you think we should know about you to e-mail@appwork.

We're looking forward to working with you :)

~~~
bartonfink
Are you really looking for a freelancer, or do you want a full-time
arrangement?

------
wesen
SEEKING [REMOTE] WORK

I'm fluent in C, Common Lisp, Python, Javascript, PHP, basically everything
that fits the "normal" programming model (OO and imperative and functional),
with 15 years of hardcore coding.

Currently working in web (backbone.js, my own rails-like framework in PHP,
some ruby for automated testing) and embedded software (ARM, linux kernel
development, node.js and python on embedded platforms, 8 bit AVR development).

I am interest in projects that have a "creative" side, being pretty involved
in building art installations, and the arts themselves (music, drawing,
visuals). I wrote a book for o'reilly germany about arduino, and give
workshops about electronics, arduino, processing (see
<http://arduino.ruinwesen.com/> for example).

I am looking for work to fill up my queue (currently working half-time), and
would prefer small projects (30 - 90 days). I am mobile inside germany, but
prefer to work remotely.

Portfolio (up to 2010): <http://portfolio.ruinwesen.com/>

CV: <http://bl0rg.net/~manuel/cv-english.pdf>

github: <http://github.com/wesen> (most of my hacking is in private repos
though)

------
jason_tko
SEEKING FREELANCER

Hi - this is Paul and Jay from MakeLeaps. We're here in Japan, we run the
Tokyo Hacker News meetups, and we're working on an online invoicing tool.

We're looking for someone experienced in Django/Python/HTML/CSS/jQuery to help
us build out some modules. If things work out well, and if you're interested,
we could also look at moving to a full-time arrangement.

If this sounds interesting, please hit us up on jobs@makeleaps.com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING [REMOTE] WORK

I'm very good with Python and have 3 apps running on GAE.

Python, Tornado, Google App Engine, Javascript (jQuery, learning Backbone.js),
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB.

Some GAE work (Python):

<https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist/wiki>

<https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist>

<https://github.com/ccarpenterg/presidenciables>

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://www.presidenciables2013.cl/>

Tornado, Google Maps API and PostGIS (PostgreSQL):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2714360>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674266>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Some experience with Graph Algorithms.

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic - currently in New Mexico and heading towards the west coast around
mid-July.

I've worked professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I've worked in
search ( <http://bit.ly/ji-texsearch-opt> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/texsearch> ), testing ( <http://bit.ly/ji-fuzzer> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/ocamlcheck> ), distributed systems (
<http://bit.ly/ji-mealy> ) and am making inroads into p2p (
<https://github.com/jamii/dissertation> , <http://bit.ly/ji-telehash> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash> ). I have a strong background in math
(real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized
algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine learning).

I'm willing to work on anything but my main interests are distributed systems
and p2p networks. My current project is described here <http://bit.ly/ji-mist>
\- if you are working on something similar or interested in collaborating
please get in touch.

Right now I'm fully engaged but I will be available again around the end of
July.

Resume - <http://bit.ly/ji-about>

Blog - <http://bit.ly/ji-blog>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic - in central Washington state until sometime in September. Would
prefer projects that can be completed by October, not sure I'll be freelancing
after that.

Studying CS with good grades at a top university.

I have experience building web applications for in-house use by clients, using
Ruby (Rails) and Python (used Pylons and later Pyramid, and did a little bit
of Django). While I mostly did server side, I certainly know my way around the
front end.

Most recently I've been doing mobile development; iOS mostly, I have yet to
launch anything for Android. I'm proficient in C and Objective-C, and 'getting
there' with Java.

I also have non-work experience with Erlang and Haskell.

My website (with links to resume, github, contact, etc.) is at
<http://zuwiki.net/>. Prefer contact by email or XMPP at zuwiki@gmail.com.

Oh and I'll accept bitcoin, but I'm no zealot :P

------
quickpost
SEEKING FREELANCER

Denver, CO USA

Run a small webdev agency, and need a Django / JQuery / HTML developer to help
with occasional overflow work (~20hrs / month currently, could grow
significantly over time).

Remote work is perfectly fine. My email is in my profile. Please send examples
of work (github, websites, etc.) and your expected hourly rate.

Thanks!

~~~
yowolfman
Hey Denver, We are a web coop. Our mission is to help you help others online.
We often collaborate as part of multi-disciplinary ‘do good’ teams that make
the world better. Our specialty is in designing and programming technology
solutions that meet socially conscious business objectives.

Ideally, we would work with you on rate that would foster long term
relationships with you and your client base. Find us online at: www.colab.coop

------
zemanel
SEEKING [REMOTE] WORK

Porto, Portugal, E.U.

Have keg, will travel. Will go on-site for time periods if required.

Backend:

* Currently Python/Javascript developer, Django mostly; Google Appengine skills

* Lots of past experience with PHP, including some Zend Framework, Propel, ZetaComponents (formerly known as ezComponents)

* Experience with Java in content management applications: Struts, Hibernate, Jboss Seam. Many beers ago.

Frontend:

* Dojo Toolkit (including dijit's)

* JQuery

Tooling:

* virtualenv, pip

* Git, Mercurial, SVN

General:

* self-learner, "do it with the best possible quality" mindset

Latest pet project

* <http://hnmood.appspot.com>

Links

* <http://twitter.com/zemanel>

* <http://zemanel.eu>

* <http://github.com/zemanel>

* <http://pt.linkedin.com/in/josemoreira>

* <http://djangopeople.net/josemoreira>

------
trapexit
SEEKING FREELANCER (REMOTE or Portland, OR, USA)

BDD / Ruby on Rails / HTML / CSS / jQuery / SQL / Linux

I build web apps and other business systems for my clients; looking for
someone to help out or potentially take the lead on some of the projects

~40 hrs/wk for several months.

Contact info is in my profile. Please send work samples and hourly rate.

~~~
sidmitra
Do you take on any python work? I have a considerable experience building
python apps. My portfolio: <http://sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

------
pbriggeman
SEEKING FREELANCER Small interactive agency in NYC is looking for a solid
Python/Django developer for a couple of days worth of work. Remote work is
preferred. To be considered, you must supply live samples of your latest work.
No recruiters please. Contact info is in profile.

------
vrikhter
SEEKING FREELANCER {REMOTE OK}

What? B2B SaaS product focused on Small Businesses in the HR/Time&Attendance
space. Thus far been built in Python/Django.

When? From now until maybe the end of July. Potential for more if launch of
product goes well.

Drop me an email (in profile) and I'll be more than happy to discuss details.

------
lordspace
SEEKING [REMOTE] WORK, Canada

Web Programming - PHP, Perl, Zend Framework, MySQL, Facebook Apps, Smarty,
SVN, GIT

Blog: <http://devcha.com> Sites: <http://slavi.biz>, <http://WebWeb.ca>,
<http://fbtab.net>, <http://seofilter.com> <http://isocialtrader.com> (the
site is under construction but the fb app is running)
<https://github.com/lordspace>

------
petedoyle
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE or Seattle, WA, USA).

Java developer working mainly with Grails and Android. Would prefer short-term
FT (<90 days) or any PT.

Current work involves building location-based services on Android and Java /
Groovy / Grails / JMS / PostgreSQL / PostGIS / EC2. I also have a sysadmin
background and would love a chance to do any DevOps work (esp. with Puppet).

<https://github.com/petedoyle>

resume: [http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18509454/persistent/hn/Resume-
PeteDo...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18509454/persistent/hn/Resume-PeteDoyle-
July2011.pdf)

petedoyle at gmail.com (email / XMPP)

------
masterj
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic - Currently in Boulder, CO for the summer.

Generalist developer looking to build up clientele. I have a strong background
in scientific computing / algorithms, but I've been recently working with
Node.js and websockets and have been loving it.

Got some number-crunching that's dog-slow and don't know why? I'd love to talk
to you. I love a challenge.

C, C++, Python, Numpy + Matplotlib

Currently working with: Node.js, MongoDB, jQuery, underscore.js

Would love an excuse to learn: Erlang, OpenCL, Clojure, backbone.js

Resume: <http://bit.ly/jeremy_resume> Email in profile

------
sneak
SEEKING WORK - 30-90 day projects only

New York, USA / Berlin, DE

For the HN audience: Python, PHP (please daddy not again), MySQL, memcache.
Django and various other frameworks. JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, X/HTML
naturally.

A discount for you if I get to use your project as an excuse to learn Scala.

(PS: Sorry, I will not work on your Rails app - I am eagerly awaiting the
passing of the Ruby fad.)

Otherwise: Perl, C, C++, sh, m4, make, etc.

Big company? For years my focus was security, network, and systems
administration. Everything from Nagios to Graphite.

Member of the Eastern Standard Tribe (despite my bed being in CET).

I accept Bitcoin.

+1 (800) 403-1126 / jp@eeqj.com

------
alvatar
SEEKING WORK

Architect/Civil engineer, software developer. Madrid, Spain. Can move through
Europe if necessary.

Ruby on Rails, specialized in creative work, digital art and graphics. Other
languages and frameworks, including Scheme, C, C++, D, and to a lesser extent
Javascript, Bash, Java, Assembly, Objective-C.

You can see my "software art" portfolio in <http://castrocastilla.com>

We can use webconference, desktop sharing and technologies to ease remote
working. I can also further clarify my background and skills.

------
mattm
SEEKING WORK

Japan or remote

Portfolio: <http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio>

Strongest experience with PHP, MySQL, J2EE, jQuery, YUI, Zend Framework. Have
also done some django and Perl. Can do everything from the front-end code to
server maintenance although my preference is in the back-end code.

I am also interested in getting into Android development so if you are
interested in a developer that picks up things easily then please contact me.

Will respond to email within a day - matt@mattmccormick.ca

------
lacerus
SEEKING WORK

Hi! I'm Lorenz. I work as a freelance software developer in Berlin, Germany. I
develop web applications using Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

I am also a certified Scrum Master with two years of project management
experience at bild.de and can cover for your linux system administrator in a
pinch.

If you have a project, I'd love to talk to you! Also check out my website at
<http://lorenzkitzmann.de/work.html>

~~~
BvS
betterplace.org is looking for freelance (and full-time) Ruby an PHP hackers.
Please check: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2730631>

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote or temp on site (pay + per diem)

American nomad/vagabond currently in Australia, returning to USA mid July.

I do full stack dev (LAMP / NodeJS) but am looking for JavaScript / front-end
dev OR front end web performance optimization (WPO) work.

Not looking for equity only deals.

<http://driverdan.com>

<https://github.com/driverdan/>

<http://razorfast.com>

------
bravura
SEEKING WORK

\------------ MetaOptimize ------------

Ph.D. in Machine learning + natural language processing. Big data. Data
mining. Text analysis. Data strategy. 10 yrs experience in these specialties.
20 yrs generalist coding/engineering experience.

Recommendation systems. Better search. Classification + categorization. etc.

I am currently wrapping up a large project and want to fill up my pipeline.
Myself, or a team that I assemble, depending upon the scope of the project.

Remote opportunities only.

------
BvS
SEEKING FREELANCER

Berlin, Germany

Non-Profit Startup betterplace.org is seeking for someone experienced with
PHP/jQuery/HTML/CSS.

More info: [http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/28/gesucht-fur-die-
be...](http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/28/gesucht-fur-die-betterplace-
solutions-gmbh-php-webentwickler-mw-als-freelancer-freier-mitarbeiter/)

If your German or translations skills are good enough to understand the offer,
please contact us.

------
mattmillr
SEEKING WORK

Python/Django Developer in New York City (& remote).

Remote work preferred, available for face-to-face meetings in NYC area. Can
also do Javascript/jQuery, PHP, Adobe Flex/Air and iOS/iPhone/iPad.

Would love to learn Ruby/Rails -- I'll give you a discount if you give me the
opportunity.

I'm a full-stack guy and enjoy backend, frontend, and infrastructure work.

Contact info at <http://brooklynsoftworks.com>

------
blumentopf
SEEKING WORK

Germany or remote.

Generalist with 20 years Unix/Linux experience, on the Internet as long. M.Sc.
in computer science and linguistics. Particularly deep knowledge in security,
crypto, dynamic routing.

I can handle pretty much any backend/infrastructure/architectural tasks, both
programming and administration. I'm especially interested in Hadoop or high-
scalability solutions in general.

Ping me for my resume: hn1.20.melitta@spamgourmet.com

------
robriggen
SEEKING WORK [remote, start in Aug]:

Just off contract as lead dev for Kohort.com; PHP Web developer with MVC
framework experience (5+ years).

* Zend Certified * Symfony * CodeIgniter * Kohana (preferred) * MySQL Db * API integratoion * Git/SVN * javascript frameworks (jquery, dojo, moo, etc)

I created The Home Depot Garden Club years ago. I love coffee and flying (am a
certificated flight instructor).

Location: VT USA My startups:

www.expercraft.com www.flyinghighcoffee.com

rob at riggen dot org

Thanks!

------
kaffeinecoma
SEEKING WORK

(REMOTE, or local to Cleveland)

In a couple of weeks I'll be wrapping up work on <http://appgravity.com> an
Android search engine I'm building for a client.

Java (10+ years), Wicket, Google App Engine, GWT, Hibernate, Solr/Lucene.

Most of my experience is server-side, but I've also done both iPhone and
Android apps.

Contact info at <http://www.armhold.com>.

------
nickcharlton
SEEKING WORK

iOS (with a bit of Android experience) and quite a bit of experience (albeit,
on my own projects) in Ruby (mostly the Sinatra framework) and PHP.

I have a gap of a few weeks before starting my placement year (I'm a Computer
Science student), but I likely will be looking for projects even when that
starts.

Details in my profile, but see: <http://nickcharlton.net/>

------
envisionmt
SEEKING WORK (Remote or Queens, NY) We are a new firm located in Queens, NY
speciailizing in local SEO, tailored toward the special needs of individual
customers. We can help you market your products the way it works best for you.
You can reach us at 646-479-7707 or visit our website <http://envisionmt.org>

------
helium
SEEKING WORK

South African - lots of web dev experience in Ruby, Rails, JQuery and client
side MVC. Node.js. ASP.NET MVC 3. MongoDB. I've done lot's of work on REST
apis and OAuth. Also, this is weird, but I'm really good at screen scraping.

Remote is a possibility and a probability. I prefer working with European
clients(time zones are better).

I accept Bitcoin for smaller projects.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK [remote until December] Web & UI designer looking to develop
relationships with companies/agencies in NYC. 4 years experience. I prefer
startups and tech-oriented projects. Get in touch: ryan@wellroundedgent.com or
view work: <http://www.wellroundedgent.com>

------
dkeskar
SEEKING FREELANCER

Portland, OR. Ruby, Redis, MySQL. Full stack with jQuery a plus. Double plus
if you have written an app, mashup or gem.

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Preference for 30ish day projects, will consider up to 6 mo.

CS Degree - Portland, OR, USA, Prefer remote work

Preference for mobile development Android, iPhone/iPad, WP7. (C#,Java,Obj-C)
Client/Server, Facebook integration, SQLite

Also C#/.Net, Asp.Net, Silverlight/WPF, PHP, ASP, C++, MySql, SQL Server,
jQuery Experience leading remote teams.

~~~
stankal
We are looking for a freelance mobile developer. If interested please get in
touch at alex@runhelper.com

------
heyawanna
SEEKING FREELANCER

Heyawanna Labs, San Francisco CA

We're a stealth startup building a platform that allows users to find and
share interesting things to do. We're looking for: \- Infrastructure
engineers: PHP, MySQL \- Product engineers: Javascript, Html, CSS \-
UX/Designers: strong at UX

Email expressions of interest to jobs@heyawanna.com

------
JoelMcCracken
SEEKING WORK

I am a Rails developer who works on the full stack. I am very good with Rails,
Javascript, jQuery, Coffeescript, BDD (RSpec, Cucumber, Steak), and a large
number of the other standard gems. I am just coming out of a semi-large
project, and will be available in about a week or so.

My email is in my profile.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web UI designer - HTML5/CSS3/JS/Git - from concept to finished product.

Experienced working with developers, version control, template languages,
Sass, Stylus, etc++ across time zones.

Portfolio site -> <http://nylira.com>

------
adambourg
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE, Denver/Fort Collins, CO USA)

Wordpress / jQuery / HTML / CSS / C# / Java / Coldfusion / PHP / SQL

My portfolio: <http://www.adambourg.com/> \-- contact info on web

# 303 835 3579

------
Klonoar
SEEKING FREELANCER (Tokyo).

Need someone to just style a Tumblr blog, don't have the time to do it myself.
Design is already done, you'd just be doing CSS. Send rate/etc to ryan [at]
venodesigns dot net.

------
iworkforthem
SEEKING WORK

Remote or Singapore.

I am interested in Unit Testing, Automated Testing or Java development work.
I'm familiar with Selenium, Grinder, JMeter, J2EE, Springframework, Hibernate,
etc.

Email me iworkforthem @ gmail.com

------
phpnode
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE or York, UK)

Lots of experience building webapps quickly in PHP and node.js but I also do
SEO/SEM consultancy and audits, contact info is in my profile.

------
ecito
SEEKING WORK, New York iPhone/iPad/rails developer looking for work. Contact
info in my profile.

------
adamculpepper
SEEKING WORK <http://adamculpepper.net>

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK

Remote

• I'm a web ui/ux designer

• Portfolio is <http://Masswerks.com>

• Email marco@masswerks.com

------
csomar
Seeking Work

Looking for JavaScript only work. jQuery + Backbone (preferred). My email is
in my profile.

------
bigtech
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE or Chicago area) C#, Web Services -- contact info in my
profile

------
mbesto
Vidico seeking UI guy.

London, UK based.

<http://vidico.co.uk/>

Info in my profile.

------
meric
SEEKING WORK Sydney, AU/Django/remote/casual. contact: see profile.

~~~
pbriggeman
Good Afternoon;

I run a software development shop in NYC, and I'm looking for someone to do a
couple of days worth of the Python/Django development. Are you available?

------
suking
Seeking Freelancer

UX/UI Design

\- Please reply with your email or method of contact and I'll get back to you.
10-20 hrs/week. Photoshop + HTML/CSS.

~~~
peng
You don't seem to have an email in your profile. I may be able to help you:
<http://nylira.com>

